# Where in the World is Nikola Pekovic?



## Basel

:laugh:


----------



## DaBabyBullz

Hmm, he says his name like Pekwich? Interesting. Silent O and the V is a W.


----------



## doctordrizzay

haha at 0:35 he starts marching like a Nazi soldier...then he's wait maybe thats a bad idea haha


----------

